# Lurkers



## KenpoTess

Come on out and Post~!  There are  great people here, don't be timid, We don't Bite  -vampfeed- Hard

~Tess


----------



## jjmcc

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Come on out and Post~! There are great people here, don't be timid, We don't Bite -vampfeed- Hard
> 
> ~Tess


WELL SAID to many people seem scared to voice there opinion incase people disagree.  But noone is right it is up to the individual e/one is here for the same reason noone is judged that is why this site is DA BOMB!!


----------



## Ka'alako

I think this positive encouragement is working.  There's been a flurry of new posts.


----------



## masherdong

> I think this positive encouragement is working. There's been a flurry of new posts.


Yeah, look at me for example.  I just joined a couple of weeks ago and I already achieved "Green Belt" Status on this board.  :supcool:


----------



## Dronak

Agreed.  This is a good place for discussion.  There are lots of people with lots of different backgounds and experiences.  Being able to share all that knowledge make this a great place.  Everyone's generally helpful and even when people disagree, the conversation is pretty civilized and respectful.  New people shouldn't be nervous about posting or adding their opinions.  Sure, you might want to look around a bit and get the feel of the board and people, but if you see an interesting topic and think you can add to the discussion, then by all means go ahead and do so.


----------



## asangria

masherdong said:
			
		

> Yeah, look at me for example. I just joined a couple of weeks ago and I already achieved "Green Belt" Status on this board. :supcool:


Wow - I've been trying to get rid of my Yellow Belt status but I get blown away of which posts I'd like to response to or not. There are so many good ones out there with ideas I've thought of already posted and the multitude of responses I never dreamed of.

Besides it seems I never have enough time to read everything.


----------



## DuneViking

At least stay out of brown 7


----------



## 47MartialMan

new here but not to MA


----------



## Blindside

DuneViking said:
			
		

> At least stay out of brown 7



Or Grey 13.

Lamont


----------



## 47MartialMan

jjmcc said:
			
		

> 1.)WELL SAID to many people seem scared to voice there opinion incase people disagree.
> 
> 2.)But noone is right it is up to the individual e/one is here for the same reason noone is judged......


Yeah, come out, come out, where ever you are.


1.) True, a few are ready to disagree, which is fine. But should opposite/disagreed posts be tactfully and/or politely done?

2.) A little incorrect. Some do judge or go straight to cause such uneasy feelings as per 1.).......

I love to post. Although having no reservations about whom may respond. When someone does out of opposition, I have a tendancy to be led away by them and thus going of topic/thread. My apology to other members.

Note: I wasn't ever interested in 'rank status" here. Evident of how much I still post since my joining.

But hey, if that motivates some to post more....have fun!


----------



## arnisador

A _few_ will disagree? Disagreements are a great learning opportunity!


----------



## Andrew Green

yes yes... come out come out... we have candy


----------



## Mary Jane

I like candy.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Mary Jane said:
			
		

> I like candy.


 ahem.... oh girlie..... I have s o m e candyyyyyyy

 :uhyeah:


----------



## Gary Crawford

Goldendragon7, let's not scare her off so soon!   Wait until we know her better before she figures us out!


----------



## Flatlander

I actually don't like candy.  It's a rare occasion that I may eat a chocolate turtle.


----------



## Mary Jane

I'll stick to bubblegum. It's fun to blow  bubbles.


----------



## Troy Ostapiw/Canada

I like candy best.......It's always a real treat to get candy from a stranger....


----------



## samson

hey kenpotess


----------



## arnisador

Welcome, *samson*!


----------



## Jonathan Randall

samson said:
			
		

> hey kenpotess


 
Welcome!


----------



## djdoozer

Hello everyone.  I was inspired by the post about lurkers, so i decided to sign up and introduce myself.  I've been a lurker on this site for about a year.

I have a great appreciation for all martial arts and styles, but i am a hapkido junkie myself.  Seems like we could use a few more hapkidoin on here.

Pleased to meet You All,

Djdoozer


----------



## Lisa

Welcome djdoozer!   Glad you decided to come out of lurking mode and join us.  I look forward to your posts.


----------



## arnisador

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965

Welcome dj it about time you show your talents here on MT. Glad to have you.
Terry


----------



## KenpoTess

Yay~! Another lurker joins us   Good to have you djdoozer~!! 

~Tess


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

djdoozer said:
			
		

> Hello everyone. I was inspired by the post about lurkers, so i decided to sign up and introduce myself. I've been a lurker on this site for about a year.
> 
> I have a great appreciation for all martial arts and styles, but i am a hapkido junkie myself. Seems like we could use a few more hapkidoin on here.
> 
> Pleased to meet You All,
> 
> Djdoozer


 
Gald to have you out of the shadows   Welcome to MT!


----------



## shesulsa

Welcome, DJ!  Good to have you.  I look forward to reading your posts in the Korean section.


----------



## Navarre

Welcome to the forum, DJ! Happy posting!


----------



## Jade Tigress

Hi djdoozer :wavey:

Welcome to MT and Congrats on venturing out of lurkerhood! 
I look forward to your posts. 

:asian:


----------



## scootmando

Ok Hi first time posting, Just signed up..
Hello from Sarnia On..

Regards, Scott.


----------



## arnisador

Welcome *scootmando*!


----------



## Lisa

Welcome Scootmando!

Please do make a thread of your own and tell us all a little more about yourself.


----------



## Gin-Gin

Howdy from Texas, Scootmando! :wavey: Welcome to MT, & I hope you enjoy the boards.  If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## shesulsa

Welcome Scoot!  How's it hangin'?


----------



## Jade Tigress

Hey there Scootmando. Welcome to Martial Talk and happy posting!


----------



## Gemini

Howdy, djdoozer. You're right! There are never enough Hapkidoan! Happy posting!

Welcome to MT, scootmando!


----------



## Flatlander

I'm always pleased to greet a fellow Canadian.  Welcome to Martial Talk, Scott.


----------



## KenpoTess

Alright as of Today, February 23, 2006.. we have _*407 Lurkers*_......... What's the matter? 

Come out and Talk~!!!


----------



## Kreth

Lurking on a forum for a short time is good netiquette. It lets you get a feel for the forum, learn your way around, and hopefully prevents (some) RTFM posts. Lurking beyond that is just, well... creepy.


----------



## Mcura

Well, I thought I'd introduce myself.  Hello, my name is Miguel.  I'm rather new here, so if I seem a bit quiet, I'm merely trying to think of an intelligent response.


----------



## Lisa

Welcome Miguel to the best MA forum on the net!

Don't worry about sounding intelligent, ask lots of questions and get into the discussion.  We are a friendly bunch and here to help whenever and however we can. Have fun.

Lisa


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Mcura said:
			
		

> Well, I thought I'd introduce myself. Hello, my name is Miguel. I'm rather new here, so if I seem a bit quiet, I'm merely trying to think of an intelligent response.


 
Glad to have you here, Miguel!


----------



## P A Goldsbury

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Alright as of Today, February 23, 2006.. we have _*407 Lurkers*_......... What's the matter?
> 
> Come out and Talk~!!!


 
Hello,

I was a lurker for two years on one web site, submitting articles before I decided to join the discussion forum on that site. I think it is very reasonable to browse around for a while before posting, if only to get the 'feel' of the board.

I speak from some experience. I am an administrator of one bulletin board and a moderator on another, large, general martial arts forum and I am well aware that each forum has its own unique character, attracting posters that range from the seriously experienced to the lunatic fringe. 

I discovered this board by chance, saw that my name was mentioned on some forum and erroneous information posted about me. So I immediately became a member and corrected the false information.

But I think that lurking before posting has some importance.

Best wishes,


----------



## HKphooey

Out of the shadows...

Welcome.


----------



## matt.m

I am new to the site but not necessarily MA.  I agree, some are ready to disagree.  That is healthy debate.  Kudos to healthy debate.  One should always ask questions to try and improve.


----------



## Goldendawn8

I have to agree with Matt. Good point!


----------



## Meeeee1

Hi! I'm just starting to get into martial arts.For self defense and exercise.:lurk: I like figure skating.My fave is Elvis Stojko.


----------



## Drac

KenpoTess said:


> Come on out and Post~! There are great people here, don't be timid, We don't Bite -vampfeed- Hard
> 
> ~Tess


 
Speak for yourself Tess...JUST KIDDING....Come on out and make yourselves known and make some friends...


----------



## Jade Tigress

Meeeee1 said:


> Hi! I'm just starting to get into martial arts.For self defense and exercise.:lurk: I like figure skating.My fave is Elvis Stojko.



Welcome! Don't hide now.  Hope you enjoy the board, feel free to ask any questions you have.


----------



## Obliquity

lurking . . . lurking . . .


----------



## Kacey

Nice to see you coming out of lurking - please stop by Meet & Greet and tell us about yourself!


----------



## Jade Tigress

Obliquity said:


> lurking . . . lurking . . .




Come out of there and join the party.


----------



## Obliquity

Jade Tigress said:


> Come out of there and join the party.


 
I'm still in  my pajamas . . .


----------



## Jade Tigress

Obliquity said:


> I'm still in  my pajamas . . .



Heh heh. Me too. :caffeine:


----------



## Obliquity

Jade Tigress said:


> Heh heh. Me too. :caffeine:


 

Pillow fight!!!


----------



## Drac

Obliquity said:


> I'm still in my pajamas . . .


 



Jade Tigress said:


> Heh heh. Me too. :caffeine:


 

What are pajamas???


----------



## Jade Tigress

Obliquity said:
			
		

> Pillow fight!!!



*THWAP* 




Drac said:


> What are pajamas???



It's what you put on in the morning so you don't have to walk around the house naked in front of the kids.  *THWAP* to you too.


----------



## bitesizemidgee

Hey all, I've been keeping myself restricted to the Muay Thai forums for a while, I've already received some awesome information on how to improve my out of class training on MT, though I figured it was time to say hi to the mainstream & learn a little more about what everyone else is doing. See you all around.


----------



## Jade Tigress

bitesizemidgee said:


> Hey all, I've been keeping myself restricted to the Muay Thai forums for a while, I've already received some awesome information on how to improve my out of class training on MT, though I figured it was time to say hi to the mainstream & learn a little more about what everyone else is doing. See you all around.



Hey there.  Yep, lots of other forums to explore. Enjoy!


----------



## qi-tah

hey, i just joined up... my training has taken a backseat over the Christmas hols (apart from solo drills and forms etc), so much so that i'm reduced to tackling people at soccer matches. :-( So coming in here and seeing so many ppls opinions on everything MA related is great... not sure where to start!

I train Chinese martial arts mostly (Ba gua zhang my main art, been doing it about 5 yrs now), but have recently been getting into Aikido as well. I love just grappling and sparring no-style too, but it's a bit hard to find partners sometimes.

Seeya round...

qi


----------



## Jade Tigress

Welcome!


----------



## curious

Hey there! Even though I've posted a few time already this is my first time in the meet and greet forum. Believe it or not before making this post I was LURKING!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.......:rofl:   Any other members do that??


----------



## JBrainard

Well... Welcome, all you lurkers out there


----------



## foggymorning162

I admit it I'm a lurker I think I'll go introduce myself now.


----------



## iwingchun

Thank you for your encouragement, i think it is working. Well i am up to the first level of wing chun and i like it very much!!

Good job:wink2:


----------



## diamondbar1971

I am not really sure, but isn't the quality of a post more important than the quanty of posts.

i pretty much just read what everyone else is talking about anymore. It seems on this site if someone dosen't like what you say, they give you a red rep. and the more posts you do the more rep power you get, regardless of if the post is of value or just rambling to get a post to get more rep power.


----------



## Jade Tigress

diamondbar1971 said:


> I am not really sure, but isn't the quality of a post more important than the quanty of posts.
> 
> i pretty much just read what everyone else is talking about anymore. It seems on this site if someone dosen't like what you say, they give you a red rep. and the more posts you do the more rep power you get, regardless of if the post is of value or just rambling to get a post to get more rep power.



Well, I don't know why these last 2 posts are in the "lurkers" thread, but I disagree with the above statement. Quantity does not equal more rep, quality does. 

Since the rep system was reset 3 months ago, it put everyone on level playing ground again. I once again see the cream rising to the top, not the person with the most posts. I also find that negative rep is rarely given just because "I don't like what you said". We are not going to agree on everything, it would be a boring forum if we did. Unless you are extremely rude or trolling/flaming, you are unlikely to get a neg rep just because someone "didn't like what you said."

You may find this thread of interest.

Now, back to the lurkers topic. Welcome to anyone venturing out of lurkdom.


----------



## Madmatt

Hi to all 
Dont think I am lurking but might if given half a chance. I am so new to this site, but not the Martial Arts. Hope to learn a thing or two and put my two cents in where I can.

Madmatt
Okinawa te


----------



## Windsinger

Blindside said:


> Or Grey 13.



Or Grey 17. It's missing, after all.

(_Bayblon 5_, anyone?) 

I try to post as much as I reasonably can on forums. Sometimes I post things based on my opinion, as I may not have the actual facts at hand. But at least I'm smart enough to admit when I'm wrong if corrected.

_Quick! To the Bat-Post!_


----------



## ben.hellard

I don't really consider myself as a "Lurker" because I believe the way to learn is to listen. I have been in Kempo since 1980. Still trying to learn. Ben Hellard


----------



## JBrainard

ben.hellard said:


> I don't really consider myself as a "Lurker" because I believe the way to learn is to listen. I have been in Kempo since 1980. Still trying to learn. Ben Hellard


 
Well, let me be the first to welcome you,
Ave.


----------



## Shaolin Bushido

ha, just replying here as I have recently been fortunate enough to have my account re-opened.  I have actually been logged on for an hour or so, just reading.

I'm not an expert and read more than post; I found a really interesting thread that I've been following all night.  Anyways, hello ... and thank you for your help with my account, Admin!


----------



## job

Don't know much about this forum. I responded to a post that spoke about Master Frank Masiello.(Gun Tau Ou der Master) My long time friend and instructor. I don't know if I am using this forum properly, so I am winging it. Many people were interested in what we do. I was looking to clarify.


----------

